# What can I substitute for choco-bake?



## dennismenis3

I can't seem to find choco bake in any grocery stores in town. Is there something I can substitute in its place? I am making an icebox cake/chocolate eclair kind of dessert which calls for choco bake. Any suggestions?


----------



## jellly

Choco bake is a Nestle product, but I don't see it much any more.  They have a hotline you can call with baking questions and I am sure they can instruct you on substitutes (using their products, of course). 1-800-851-0512


----------



## petemccracken

From what I can find, Choco Bake is simply pre-melted unsweetened chocolate, so my guess is that you could substitute unsweetened chocolate on a 1 to 1 basis, though you would have to melt the unsweetened chocolate.

I also found this suggestion


> As for a substitute, usually considered to a tablespoon of vegetable oil and 3-4 tablespoons of cocoa powder. Depends on which source you consult whether it is 3 or 4 tablespoons, it is intended to the equivalent of an ounce of unsweetened baking chocolate. If your recipe does not require room temperature liquid chocolate, you can also substitute melted and cooled unsweetened baking chocolate, one ounce for each envelope. My guess is that for your Fudge Ribbon cake that may be the best option. http://forums.about.com/n/pfx/forum.aspx?tsn=1&nav=messages&webtag=ab-busycooks&tid=2379


----------



## lbruckman

_ I spoke to Nestle consumer services. This product has been discontinued, however, the rep encourages all chefs, pastry chefs or consumers to call their customer service number and request this product be brought back. I encourage all of you to do so. You can find the 800# on the Nestle website. I was also told that in substitution of this product, you may use 3 T of Nestle cocoa powder and 1 T of vegetable oil or butter to equal 1 envelope of Choco Bake. Please take the time to make the call and let's get this product back!_

_Lynn_


----------



## flipflopgirl

Here is a one on one sub 
You can also use plain cocoa powder with a bit of oil just check the brand website for the exact amounts.

mimi

# oops..you don't have to buy the Amazon product.

Bakers is carried at most grocery stores... you will find it with the chocolate chips (baking aisle).

m.


----------



## evelyn1

Chocolate Conversion:

1 packet = 1 ounce or 1 square Unsweetened Baking Chocolate

1 packet = 3 level tablespoons Baking Cocoa Powder + 1 tablespoon shortening or oil


----------



## wrenjoy

Thank you evelyn1 for the chocolate conversion.  I found a recipe that calls for 3 packets of liquid chocolate, so now I know how to handle it.


----------

